# Looking at new boat need advice



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

I've currently got my eye on the ranger banshee that is for sale in the classifieds what's everyone's thoughts on it? Is it priced right. Are those good boats for Texas? ( I mainly fish matagorda) 
I've been wanting a poking skiff for awhile for awhile now and it's a sweet rig. My wife doesn't like to wade she is scared of stingrays. So I figure a poling skiff would be a good thing for us two. 
I currently have a Majek texas skiff which is super rough if the water has slight chop and that is a pretty much the only thing I don't like about it . The Majek is the first boat I have owned and I'm having a hard time figuring out if I want to sale it or not. I'm scared to let go of it knowing it hasn't let me down and is a very good built boat. I guess you could say I'm attached to it but I know there is a better boat out there for what I want. Can anybody help me out with some guidance and some opinions on the ranger thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't see the ad in the Classifieds. Can you post a link?

Cliff


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Bayoutalker said:


> I don't see the ad in the Classifieds. Can you post a link?
> 
> Cliff


Sorry I should have put that

2006 Ranger Banshee completely redone

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...mbforum/showthread.php?t=2584761&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Any boat is a compromise and this goes double for technical poling skiffs. One thing I noticed was that there was no mention of trim tabs. Almost any boat benefits from them, unless you're running a tunnel hull with a jack plate. But you're not. Trim tabs would be a biggie in my book, as they'll help your ride in various wind/wave directions and also your hole shot, which in Texas, is paramount. I'm guessing your Majek doesn't have tabs either. A boat that size is/will be a lot more comfortable in the same chop than a 16' skiff.

I don't know what a "sound bar" is, but if it's music, you're paying for something you don't want. That noise in shallow water will, at the very least, make the fish aware of your presence and stealth is of the utmost importance on the flats.

IMO the boat is under powered. My 16' Silver King has a 90, albeit a 2-stroke to save weight and it's still no speed demon, at just 44 mph. on the GPS. That skiff should at least have a 70 on her.

The other big red flag is that all the decks and gel coat have been "re-done." My question is WHY???? My skiff is a 1992 model and is nowhere near needing new gel coat. Plus, it has been my experience that over time, these add-ons (paint and gel coat) will peel. They never seem to last near as long as the original stuff. Hope I explained that correctly.

This is just me, but I will never have a TPS with a power pole. It is just as easy to stake out with the push pole and a power pole just adds a lot of extra weight to a small boat. So that is another extra that I would not pay for.

Just sayin'


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Permit Rat said:


> Any boat is a compromise and this goes double for technical poling skiffs. One thing I noticed was that there was no mention of trim tabs. Almost any boat benefits from them, unless you're running a tunnel hull with a jack plate. But you're not. Trim tabs would be a biggie in my book, as they'll help your ride in various wind/wave directions and also your hole shot, which in Texas, is paramount. I'm guessing your Majek doesn't have tabs either. A boat that size is/will be a lot more comfortable in the same chop than a 16' skiff.
> 
> I don't know what a "sound bar" is, but if it's music, you're paying for something you don't want. That noise in shallow water will, at the very least, make the fish aware of your presence and stealth is of the utmost importance on the flats.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I spoke to the seller he said it does have trim tabs. My boat does not. When I look up the specs for max h.p. On the ranger I have found 60hp on one site and 50 hp on the other. I do not know which one is true. I'm spoiled now having a power pole and is a must for me. And I like listening to music when I drive or when I'm not fishing.

Everything else you said tho has me thinking to the seller sent me pics of it before it was redone and it doesn't look like it was in bad shape. But I can try to find out more.

I'm suppose to meet with him today or tommorow to do a test drive and check it out. That will help me out a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks like a pretty decent boat. As with any used boat I would have the engine checked out by a dealer you can trust. I would ask what he means by the gelcoat being "redone". Has it been resprayed or just buffed and cleaned up. There are very few reasons to have the whole thing repainted.

Of course the bottom line is price. I don't see that listed in the ad but I might have missed it.

Cliff


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Bayoutalker said:


> Looks like a pretty decent boat. As with any used boat I would have the engine checked out by a dealer you can trust. I would ask what he means by the gelcoat being "redone". Has it been resprayed or just buffed and cleaned up. There are very few reasons to have the whole thing repainted.
> 
> Of course the bottom line is price. I don't see that listed in the ad but I might have missed it.
> 
> Cliff


Price for the ranger is 17k. I blue booked it last night with all the add ons it came out to 21k on the blue book.
I have pics of it before the work was done looks good said he wanted to match his tournament buddy's boat. He said they prefish in this one and then hop in a scb on tournament day.

Original decking


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

These skiffs can be great beginner poling skiffs. They are super stable and pole so so mainly due to their length to width ratio as they like to spin. So if you get where you can pole this skiff with ease you've mastered the art of poling. Ranger builds quality boats so I've never heard of major material issues. 

This one looks rigged for tournament fishing like you said so fly fishing or actual poling with that front casting platform could be a little hard to manage.

Good luck with your decision and potential purchase.


----------



## RJT78596 (May 31, 2017)

Don't get in a hurry, it's not like you're boatless at the moment. There are better skiffs out there for 17k. I picked up a 07 Maverick HPX-T for 15k, and it is a much better boat than the Banshee.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Looks like a really good deal. The thing I would be most concerned about is the elevated platforms and stress on the deck were they are mounted. I have seen these crack the deck at stress points because there was no reinforcement in place when the boat was originally built. It was an addition that came later and cracked the deck then they gel coated over it to cover it up. I am not saying that this is the case but it is something you should be aware of that can happen and you should ask about it.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

is that one of railbird's boats?


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

If you are looking for a boat to fly fish out of I have an issue with this boat. With all the platforms and console there is a lot of stuff for a fly line to get hung up on. If you want to Fly fish from the boat I would look for a boat that has a cleaner deck.low profile console. As a shallow running boat to wade out of it looks like a good deal.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

RJT78596 said:


> Don't get in a hurry, it's not like you're boatless at the moment. There are better skiffs out there for 17k. I picked up a 07 Maverick HPX-T for 15k, and it is a much better boat than the Banshee.


I'd give my left nut for that boat......it's perfect for down here and I agree with you 100%.



Popperdave said:


> If you are looking for a boat to fly fish out of I have an issue with this boat. With all the platforms and console there is a lot of stuff for a fly line to get hung up on. If you want to Fly fish from the boat I would look for a boat that has a cleaner deck. low profile console. As a shallow running boat to wade out of it looks like a good deal.


I don't remember the OP wanting to fly fish, (I guess he does, since he posted here) but I agree with you to the max. The original Banshee had small console....Is that one an add-on? Maybe it's a "Texas" model.To me there's simply too much un wanted stuff on that skiff and I would keep looking.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

That's about what it comes down to.....what YOU want in a boat. This boat has a lot of stuff that you may or may not want. Only you know the answer. When you try to put a value on it, don't add any money for the things that you really wouldn't need or want. If the asking price fits then it might be a deal for you. 

Cliff


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Permit Rat said:


> I'd give my left nut for that boat......it's perfect for down here and I agree with you 100%.
> 
> I don't remember the OP wanting to fly fish, (I guess he does, since he posted here) but I agree with you to the max. The original Banshee had small console....Is that one an add-on? Maybe it's a "Texas" model.To me there's simply too much un wanted stuff on that skiff and I would keep looking.


I do fly fish some not much tho. I figure this would be the best place to post and ask questions .I'm sure I will get more deeper into the sport as time goes on but I do enjoy sight casting and hunting skinny water redfish more then wade fishing for trout because I'm not good at it lol but I would most likely be using bait-casters with small plastics. I like the boat alot with all the bells and whistles. I just wanted to know if it's is a good value and do these boats hold their value down the road.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Joejoe070 said:


> I do fly fish some not much tho. I figure this would be the best place to post and ask questions .I'm sure I will get more deeper into the sport as time goes on but I do enjoy sight casting and hunting skinny water redfish more then wade fishing for trout because I'm not good at it lol but I would most likely be using bait-casters with small plastics. I like the boat alot with all the bells and whistles. I just wanted to know if it's is a good value and do these boats hold their value down the road.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like you've found what you want. Congratulations! I hope you enjoy it.

Cliff


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Bayoutalker said:


> Sounds like you've found what you want. Congratulations! I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Cliff


Yes sir I'm hopefully test riding tomorrow and that will probably seal the deal for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Well terrible news guys he sold it this evening about a hour ago. I'm a little upset because I don't see technical poling skiff for sale often around here. Back to the drawing board I go. If anyone has any leads to anything similar that would be great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Popperdave said:


> If you are looking for a boat to fly fish out of I have an issue with this boat. With all the platforms and console there is a lot of stuff for a fly line to get hung up on. If you want to Fly fish from the boat I would look for a boat that has a cleaner deck.low profile console. As a shallow running boat to wade out of it looks like a good deal.


yeah, but on the plus side in the winter he could park it at the deer lease an hunt out of it.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Joejoe070 said:


> Well terrible news guys he sold it this evening about a hour ago. I'm a little upset because I don't see technical poling skiff for sale often around here. Back to the drawing board I go. If anyone has any leads to anything similar that would be great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


bummer, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Joejoe070 said:


> Well terrible news guys he sold it this evening about a hour ago. I'm a little upset because I don't see technical poling skiff for sale often around here. Back to the drawing board I go. If anyone has any leads to anything similar that would be great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for all the previous reviews guys. Sold me on the boat. I love this thing!

I'm of course joking lol. Sorry for your loss. Boats pop in TX often enough. You'll find something else.

I wonder when Chittum Laguna Madre's will be up for sale used in TX?? &#129316;

Seems like I see or hear of another one showing up every month now....waiting for that "The wife said I have to buy a bigger boat for the family, so I'm selling my Chittum" post.....I can fantasize, right?!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I saw that boat at FCJ Marine getting re-rigged after the new gel coat. Boat was super clean. Did look like a guide boat but was well laid out. There are quite a few skiffs in the area so they come up more often than you think. Keep looking.


----------

